# Birch & Gaydon Pocket Watch



## anodomini (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi I am new member anodomini and I have just inherited a Birch & gaydon pocket watch it is silver, black faced with an alarm, it has second hand at number 6 and alarm set at number 12 swiss zenith movement it has the number 83914 inside back cover together with hallmarks the watch is working perfectly, can anyone tell me anything about this watch and aprox value as I know nothing about watches. I have also inherited a certina blue ribbon automatic wrist watch again working perfectly both I will wish to sell Thanks in antisipation anodomini


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Anodomini,

Welcome to the forum. Providing the help and information you require is not really possible without good, clear, images of the case - face, reverse and movement as a bare minimum.

Read this first it is an excellent guide to assist new members.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Julian giveth good advice :yes:

Note also, that no one on this forum is a professional valuation expert or appraiser, so we don't "do" valuations as such. We can say from experience that any watch is worth whatever someone will pay you for it, and that condition is paramount. A watch in an "as new condition", in it's original box, with the guarantee and receipts, all paperwork etc., will always be worth more than the same watch in a poorer condition that's lain in the back of a drawer for some years, unloved and unwanted. :to_become_senile:

You may be able to get a ballpark figure for a value by searching completed listings on ebay or a similar auction site for the same watch(es) or similar. :yes:

HTH a bit. :lol:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

That's good advice from both Julian and Mel

I was wondering if your watch looked anything like this one?










I had my eye on this one last month, it eventually went for over Â£300

That might give you an idea of the sort of price they are fetching

Chris


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

What i can add is that i have an identical watch, with a white enamel dial, marked "Zenith" 

These are a very high quality movement and watch and not to be confused with the "worm" type pocket watches which were alot inferior.

Birch & Gaydon were top quality Jewellery retailers, like Mappin & Webb, and would have had their name on the dial as they retailed it. A lovely watch to own, certain things don't come along very often, and if you've got one it's best to hang on to it, unless your just interested in the money........

These watches do come onto the open market, but they are not common, having the retailers name on the dial will add a bit to it, but don't go putting a deposit on a new Ferrari just yet........  I paid about Â£150 for mine, so yours would probably be in that region somewhere, depending as always on condition!!

Hope i haven't upset Mel


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just having a look on the web, and the price when new was Â£4 4 Shillings for the Gun metal one above and Â£5 for the Silver cased version. A lot of money i would imagine back then......... Here is my one, in a nickel case, some scuffs on the glass.....


----------

